# Você Abusou



## laundromat

Hello. 
I usually listen to a lot of music to help me learn other languages. Can anyone translate the following lyrics?

_Você abusou
Tirou partido de mim
Abusou_

Thank you.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

laundromat said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I usually listen to a lot of music to help me learn other languages. Can anyone translate the following lyrics?
> 
> _Você abusou
> Tirou partido de mim
> Abusou_
> 
> Thank you.


You took me for granted
You took unfair advantage of me
You took me for granted

The song singer probably got two-timed, had to put up with her bf's scatological lies etc and ended up wiriting this song as a result.
_A cantora provavelmente levou chifre, teve de aguentar as mentiras escatológicas do namorado etc, e, como resultado, acabou compondo esta música._


----------



## laundromat

Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Here's a slightly different proposal:

_You went too far
You took advantage of me
Went too far_


----------



## temujin

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> The song singer probably got two-timed, had to put up with her bf's scatological lies etc and ended up wiriting this song as a result.
> _A cantora provavelmente levou chifre, teve de aguentar as mentiras escatológicas do namorado etc, e, como resultado, acabou compondo esta música._


 
Hi Marcio,

I know what scatological, though I cannot figure out what you mean by this sentence....

just curious..

t.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

For the song writer, a female, to write a song like that her boyfriend must have betrayed her by secret lovemaking with another female while all the while he kept lying in her face (telling her that he truly loved her, that she could rest assured he'd never leave her for another girl, that he would give her the fanciest gifts, fanciest dresses, golden bracelets, golden earrings etc). In addition, he may have had to lie to her as to his whereabouts on Saturday nights as well as on Sundays the whole day out and why he never kissed her goodnight when he got home on Monday nights. You know what betrayals do to a love relationship, don't you?  This one betrayal might have driven the female singer to compose that bitter song. All on account of unrequited love, I guess.

My SIBOWAG (Scientific Investigation Based On Wild A*s Guess).


----------



## temujin

ok.

But doesn´t scatological / escatologico  mean something that is related to certain organic waste "products" that come out of the (human) body?

t.


----------



## Outsider

Perhaps it was just a metaphor.


----------



## araceli

Hello:
See:
Main Entry: sca·tol·o·gy 
Pronunciation: ska-'tä-l&-jE, sk&-
Function: noun
Etymology: Greek skat-, skOr excrement; akin to Old English scearn dung, Latin muscerdae mouse droppings
1 : interest in or treatment of obscene matters especially in literature *
2 : the biologically oriented study of excrement (as for taxonomic purposes or for the determination of diet)
- scat·o·log·i·cal  /"ska-t&l-'ä-ji-k&l/ adjective

E veja isto:
escatologia, escatológico - (1) Tratado ou suposições doutrinárias sobre o fim derradeiro do indivíduo e da humanidade. Termo derivado do grego eskatos, extremo, final, último, .............

Até


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

temujin said:
			
		

> ok.
> 
> But doesn´t scatological / escatologico mean something that is related to certain organic waste "products" that come out of the (human) body?
> 
> t.


Well, guess what! Rather than say "shi**y lies," I chose "scatological..."

And guess what #II, it somehow stuck in my mind as any legitimate qualifier that anyone could use when and where needed. Still, this NNSE might have failed to put the whole idea across to an ever waning or, at worst, egg-throwing audience.

_Adivinhe só! Em vez de dizer "mentiras de m*rda", preferi "... escatológicas"

E advinhe só de novo! Ficou na cabeça como qualquer qualificador que alguém pudesse usar legitimamente, quando e onde necessário. Mesmo assim, este falante estrangeiro de inglês podia não ter conseguido se fazer entender para uma platéia que [se] some aos poucos ou, pior, joga ovos._


----------



## temujin

hehe Mario, now I finally got it
....when you used such a "scientific" word as scatologic I understood it literally...

t.


----------



## Outsider

Márcio is a bid kidder.


----------



## araceli

Boa noite:

O que é *bid kidder?* 

Obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

_Big kidder_ mal escrito.


----------



## araceli

.................... big kidder*?*


----------



## Outsider

to kid:

v. kid·ded, kid·ding, kids 
v. tr. Informal 

1.	To mock playfully; tease. See Synonyms at banter.
2.	To deceive in fun; fool.

v. intr.

1.	Informal. To engage in teasing or good-humored fooling.
2.	To bear young. Used of a goat or an antelope.


----------



## araceli

Obrigada.
A traduçao pode ser: criança grande?


----------



## Outsider

Eu queria dizer "grande brincalhão". Mas confesso que, depois de ter olhado para a definição do dicionário, acho que _kidder_ pode não ser a palavra melhor.


----------



## araceli

Outsider said:
			
		

> Eu queria dizer "grande brincalhão". Mas confesso que, depois de ter olhado para a definição do dicionário, acho que _kidder_ pode não ser a palavra melhor.



Obrigada Outsider: Acho que grande brincalhão está perfeito, na Argentina dizemos:
 ¡Es un chico grande! (esto es castellano)  

Até


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Se Outsider tivesse errado mais um pouquinho, podia ter me chamado de "Kid bidder!"

*bidder* _n_ *:* a person who bids*:* as
*a :* one that commands or orders
*b :* the giver of an invitation
*c :* the maker of a bid (as at an auction or in a card game)

Obs.: Não tenho dicionário de inglês-português. Portanto, só posso me imaginar dando ordens aos berros, mandando em tudo e em todos, distribuindo convites e fazendo o pregão da bolsa à maneira de uma criança! Ou como o irmãozinho mais novo de alguém!


----------

